# Local K-9 passes



## wolfish_one (Dec 12, 2008)

Not sure if this is where to post this. Heartbreaking story. He was only 8 y/o
http://www.starbeacon.com/local/local_story_042184705.html


----------



## bookjunky4life (Sep 11, 2008)

Omar was 10 years old. He had been a police dog for 8 years.


----------



## wolfish_one (Dec 12, 2008)

OOOOH read it wrong. Apologies


----------

